# Kibble refrigeration



## Happyhome (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone put kibble in the fridge? I am thinking of putting my 5 pound bag in the fridge after I open it. I have read of vacuum sealing one pound at a time of the whole bag and being able to leave it out for up to 3 months, also vacuum sealing and putting in the refrigerator for it to last longer than that but what about just putting in a resealable 5 pound bag on a shelf in the fridge?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I never do


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I never do. A 5 pound bag lasts Jaxx about 2 months. I feel safe just keeping it sealed in our utility room for that long. I wouldn't buy a bag larger than 5 pounds for us though since it would take so long to go through it I would worry about it going bad.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

This will be our first time buying only a 5 pound bag. Always had to buy bigger when had the labs also. I just got a really tight sealing 10 pound container to put it in. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

